# Total Archery Challenge Rangefinders



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

I have the ranger 1800; I’m ready to throw it in the trash and get the Fulldraw 4 .


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

Why is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)

I dinked around for months debating what to get, I played with them all at Scheels, couldn’t tell a ton of difference. I ended up getting the $199. Leupold 1400 and am glad I did. It works great and in the almost two months I have had it, I can’t see where I would have benefited anymore with the fulldraw 4.


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

Konasteve said:


> I have the ranger 1800; I’m ready to throw it in the trash and get the Fulldraw 4 .


Why’s that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

I trust the Leupold rangefinders. I believe they're the best.


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

Leica kills all of them....

but go ahead and go to TAC and borrow a leupold and shoot a course. They are decent. After shooting a round with that one you might decide you like it.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Ive used several and my vortex ranger 1300 has been my fav by a long shot. Don't overthink it tho. Most rangefinders will work just fine. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

ruffjason said:


> Ive used several and my vortex ranger 1300 has been my fav by a long shot. Don't overthink it tho. Most rangefinders will work just fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


At this point, I’ve definitely overthought it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 30Gsean (Apr 19, 2021)

I have the vortex ranger 1300 that I found on sale for a good price. Have used it for about 6 months with no issues, seems accurate to 1 yard. Has worked for me on the 3d course so far.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Just finished R100 this weekend with the vortex1800.
Another guy in the group had a Leupold . All my targets ranged 4 yards too far and there was no difference in ranging a target down in a deep ravine vs ranging a tree horizontally beside the target. Not to mention vortex will not range dark targets nor shadows. Fulldraw 4 is on my shortlist .


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

Konasteve said:


> Just finished R100 this weekend with the vortex1800.
> Another guy in the group had a Leupold . All my targets ranged 4 yards too far and there was no difference in ranging a target down in a deep ravine vs ranging a tree horizontally beside the target. Not to mention vortex will not range dark targets nor shadows. Fulldraw 4 is on my shortlist .


What is R100?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefirstndsecon (Sep 1, 2017)

I have an 1800 and love it. I do have an issue with real sunny days and maybe light red led but over all I love it.

Never looked at the Leuopold


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

thefirstndsecon said:


> I have an 1800 and love it. I do have an issue with real sunny days and maybe light red led but over all I love it.
> 
> Never looked at the Leuopold


Like you just get bad glare from the sun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Konasteve said:


> Just finished R100 this weekend with the vortex1800.
> Another guy in the group had a Leupold . All my targets ranged 4 yards too far and there was no difference in ranging a target down in a deep ravine vs ranging a tree horizontally beside the target. Not to mention vortex will not range dark targets nor shadows. Fulldraw 4 is on my shortlist .


That sux. Vortex rangefinders must be hit and miss. My group has 3 different brands and we are always within a yard of eachother and often times my ranger 1300 is only one that reads black targets. No complaints with my 1300. Do u have ur angle compensation on? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

sjanderson117 said:


> What is R100?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The R100 is a 3D shoot put on by Rinehart at various archery sites/clubs. It consists of two 50 target courses, a Safari Range and a North American Range.


----------



## thefirstndsecon (Sep 1, 2017)

Yes, like a bad glare from the sun.


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

rapids said:


> The R100 is a 3D shoot put on by Rinehart at various archery sites/clubs. It consists of two 50 target courses, a Safari Range and a North American Range.


That sounds awesome, I’ll have to look it up. This is my first year doing 3D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

thefirstndsecon said:


> Yes, like a bad glare from the sun.


I suppose that would happen to any of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

sjanderson117 said:


> What is R100?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


R 100


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Konasteve said:


> View attachment 7397668


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

ruffjason said:


> That sux. Vortex rangefinders must be hit and miss. My group has 3 different brands and we are always within a yard of eachother and often times my ranger 1300 is only one that reads black targets. No complaints with my 1300. Do u have ur angle compensation on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yep. Even tested it down in a ravine and horizontally on a tree beside the target. Rd read same yardage. Needed to shoot -6 yds to hit the target


----------



## mattschulze29 (Apr 25, 2021)

Looking good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

I have the Vortex 1800 and yes a black target in the shadows won't range.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Cnc Jay said:


> I have the Vortex 1800 and yes a black target in the shadows won't range.


I got a good one i guess i use a 1300 and it will range anything. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Get yourself a black 3D target a white 3D target and a brown 3D target, along with a Leupold rangefinder and a Vortex rangefinder. Set the targets up at known distances and compare the rangefinders under various light conditions. 

After you've done that, you'll buy a Leupold.


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

I have the Vortex Ranger 1500 that thing is awesome no problem with a black bear in the shadows, not sure if they still make it but I never had an issue with it. Shot leauge 3D on Thursday friend and I both have a vortex we ranged to 13 yards Leupold ranged to 15 we both got 12 he missed Another target we ranged 18 he got 20 and missed I’m not bashing on Leupold I used them on my hunting rifles.
just Vortex was spot on.


----------



## msh441 (May 22, 2020)

Sig Kilo 1200 has been great for me this past year, and didn’t break the bank.

Angle Modified Range has been pretty spot on for yardage cuts, so far. And I’ve been shooting some pretty steep stuff the last couple weeks.


----------



## Im just husky (Jul 11, 2017)

I have then Vortex Ranger 1500 and really like it for hunting but for 3D I’d really like to get something that measures to 1/10th yard...


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

Im just husky said:


> I have then Vortex Ranger 1500 and really like it for hunting but for 3D I’d really like to get something that measures to 1/10th yard...


Do you have issues with dark targets?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Im just husky (Jul 11, 2017)

sjanderson117 said:


> Do you have issues with dark targets?


I have not had any issues with ranging dark targets, in my experience. I am not sure if you mean the display read out, but it has the red read outs so ranging and reading has been good with mine. Just want the finer distances.


----------



## 1220CDR (Apr 11, 2021)

Hard to go wrong with either Vortex or Leupold if you ask me. Both put out great products and have great customer service. I am planning on upgrading to the Full Draw 4 this year.


----------

